# Questions for next year



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I think I'm in denial knowing that soon its going to be time to call it quits for the year. Ive been fishing heavily for probably the last 15 years but most of that time was spent fishing for smallies. Over the last few years I've only been targeting flatheads. I spent one or two years going out a couple times a week by myself to different spots and not catching a thing or catching channel cats, but over time Ive tweaked my technique and managed to start catching some decent flatheads. Ive caught 2 around 40 pounds give or take and 2 around 20-25 and a number of smaller ones. I know you want to look for deep holes and all different kinds of structure for them to hide in. I know that they come out at night and move to shallow water to feed yadda yadda. I usually target 3 different creeks and when I do go out, I only target the spots like I described earlier (deep holes with structure). Next year I want to try to switch it up a bit. Do any of you guys target them any differently? I usually wont fish for them until about early-mid may once it consistently stays warm. I know they take a while to spawn around late July-August. I assume after winter and before they spawn they are probably looking to eat. What are some of your opinions on the best time of the year to catch them? Post spawn, are they pretty tough to catch like bass? I know the males guard the nest but are the females tough to catch? I know bends in creeks and feeder creek are decent spots to target as well. Does anyone ever fish in or around rapids? Like I said I pretty much only fish creeks (cant afford a boat to fish in rivers). I guess my questions are mostly aimed at guys that fish creeks pretty heavily. Besides all of the picture perfect spots, does anyone have anyone have a different strategy depending on what time of the year ect? Sorry for the long first post. I have no problem going out and getting skunked as long as I learn something and before I found OGF I was already planning on spending a lot of fishless nights next year trying to fish new to me features of creeks. But now that Im stuck inside, and I have this community to turn to I just thought Id ask since Im going to be really bored for the next coming months. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you got 40 lb Flatheads out of a creek, keep doing what your doing.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I hear ya, Im right down the road from Lancaster (I live in Pickerington). My problem is, work and school takes up a lot of my time. I only have a couple "honey holes" where I can sneak out to during the week in the summer months that are close by. My 2 biggest fish were caught out of the same hole this summer. I only fished it probably 6 times because I didn't want to put too much pressure on it. I was just bored and I guess I was just wondering if anyone has had and luck in spots that were "out of the ordinary" for these fish. No matter what time of the year it is, I always go to my deep holes with structure. Im just curious to know if at certain times of the year do these fish act differently and is it better to pass up to deep holes for something else? Im terrible with computers and don't have a smart phone but maybe eventually Ill get some pictures posted up of the big ones Ive caught. like I said they were around 40 give or take. Could've been 34 could've been 43. Im definitely going to invest in a scale this winter. Either way, they were huge for me. Just out of curiosity fisherman, what did the one in your avatar weigh?


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey MIGHTY, I live out your way, right at the pickerington/Reynoldsburg border and I love hooking up with catfish too. I've fished in a creek maybe twice in my life. I'm from DC originally, and our water is a lot bigger. I'd love to go out with you and see how to fish creeks, because I am totally lost LoL


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you have a spot around central Ohio where you are catching 25+ lb Flatheads out of a creek make sure to keep it *QUIET*. Catching that big of Flatheads out of a small creek can be a pretty rare event especially if they are far from a major river. The smaller the flow, the smaller of numbers of big fish. There are plenty of people out there who will clean out an entire stretch of a small creek or river for whatever reason. If you put the pictures of fish online, make sure there are no identifying landmarks or signs, people usually can figure things out pretty well. If you like catching big Flattys consistently in a certain area, definitely Catch and Release. The fish in my avatar was 40" in length, weight wise which I'm estimating was between 34-37lbs.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I hear ya loud and clear. Always have been and always will be a catch and release guy. I'm very picky about taking people fishing with me. I learned the hard way some time ago about watching what I say, which is pretty much why I haven't mentioned any names of where I fish or anything like that. I know the ropes. Nats2bucks, I'd say Im done going out for the year, time to buckle down with school. Keep in touch with me and maybe we'll run into each other sometime and get to know one another.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

MIGHTY, the biggest thing is just to keep hitting the water, keep expanding on your success, try different baits/presentations, hit up different sections of the creek/river during the fall bite, along with the spring bite, take notes on your findings, research material that has been published (Catfish insider is extremely informative). There is a big reason why Flatty fisherman are compared to Big buck hunters, we are patient,we have a passion for the sport, and when we do have success its awesome!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with everything Fisherman 3234 says and would like to add another point.

Make observations as you fish so you can possibly find similar situations that result in success. I have been trying to unravel what triggers flathead to feed because I notice veteran catmen seem to have success simultaneously over a large geographic area.

Mostly you want to recreate those variables that coincide with successful fishing trips as often as possible.

You also want to note any mistakes and take precautions to prevent them in the future. Profit from your mistakes and those you observe from other fishermen.


----------

